# Jennings compound



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Hey Tubs I can help you, I will send you a pm. Thanks Skip


----------



## Tubs (Aug 25, 2010)

I finally found a local shop that said they could help me out with my problem. They say it just needs to be re-cabled. Shouldnt cost more than 60 bucks or so. When I get it workign again I will get some pictures of it. The thing is a beast.


----------



## Tubs (Aug 25, 2010)

Bow is fully functional again. Thanks Archery Hut.


----------

